# Okay, so I'm dragging...



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Or at the very least I'm slowed way down. I have had four heart attack type episodes in the last 6 weeks. Not a heart attack though. My good, clean living has confounded the medical"gods' but the last one I saw says my symptoms point to pulmonary hypertension. I don't smoke, drink, eat poorly (no processed foods) have worked hard and lived moderately. So the only reason for shortness of breath, extreme fatigue, chest pressure and pain, pain and fatigue on exertion points in this direction. Ugh! Ugh! Ugh!
Time to make sure my life is in order and I have made my peace with everyone. 
Better now and not have needed to than not get to it and have it be too late.
After all there are no guarantees in life.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Took doctors six months to figure out my veins were closing off. Had hard time walking ten feet without being out of breath. After the 5 vessel bypass I have had to slow way down. Hope you can find a doc to help you get back to feeling the way you want.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I've had weak, strange spells for about 3 years--wore a heart monitor for a month, had numerous ekgs--nothing. They would come and go--and never caught. About 6 weeks ago, it became chronic--and caught it. I have A-fib--beginning stages of heart failure! Top of my heart has beating almost 200 times a minute--while the bottom was doing 63. Meds and more meds.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, mabeane, I hope you get a doctor to look seriously at your symptoms---sounds like quite a warning to me. None of us knows when today will be our last day, just the older we get the more we realize that. And I tell my friends that it takes a lot more maintenance on us older models.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Start taking capsicum(cayenne) capsules. Stop eating beef and pork. More leafy greens. My bill is in the mail :happy2:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Pulmonary Hypertension can be visualized through an ultrasound- at least that is what my doctor told me when I had the test.
Sometimes there are illnesses that lead to this and can be treated. Have you seen a specialist like a Rheumatologist?


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, where I want to, I have had an ultra sound and it points in that direction. I have seen many lung specialists three years ago (similar pain, not so severe) to no avail although they were NOT looking for this. I am presently seeing a Rheumatologist who is asking them to specifically look at this. Had another episode of searing back to from pain yesterday after being Short of breath all morning. We live so rural it is two hours to a good hospital and four to a better one.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Still not doing well. Finally saw Pulmonary specialist. He does not think I have PAH but was concerned about how shaky I was. (That seems to happen when I am very fatigued. This was a 5 hour trip so I was!) He sent me to a neurologist who suggest I was trying hard enough and essentially said "snap out of it" ! I have had four good resting days and will see a local, caring, longterm Doctor friend. She is angry and is willing to help me through this maze.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope that I am not being too pushy but I went through a sizable period of misery that was pretty much the result of being dismissed by my doctor. But I was lucky enough to find a doctor who did believe me and found out what was wrong and it was fixable. 
I have you had a good endrocrinology work up? Sometime the smallest imbalance can cause the strangest symptoms. That can include pain and fatigue and breathing issues. 
You know your body- if you think something is wrong, then something is wrong. Don't let the fact that it is not an easy diagnosis mean they don't have to pursue it.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I'm sure you are aware that pulmonary hypertension is specific narrowing of the arteries to and in the lungs and, as such, is considered more a cardiac problem rather than pulmonary. THE definitive test to diagnose is a cardiac catheterization to measure the diameter/blood flow of those arteries.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

That's the same symptoms I had when they found multiple blood clots in my lungs (pulmonary embolisms) Have you had a CT Scan yet?


----------

